# The beginning of the end, you noobs are some crafty folks!



## chippewastud79

Not sure how it happened, but these damn noobs got me. I guess somehow I deserved all this for the trash talk. But I am sure by the end it will be way more than I anticipated.

Thanks for considering me a worthy target, I know I don't deserve it, but I appreciate it. :tu

Here is the damage from day 1 & 2, a little premature bomb from IslandAK, elderboy02 and ryansallee.


----------



## pro2625

Thats just the beginning :ss


----------



## anderson0196

This is the first bomb I've had the pleasure of taking part in - and it has been just that, a pleasure.

Thanks, CStud for all you do along with the other FOGs and BOTLs.

As always I'm honored to play the small part I do on this board.

Jim

BTW - *BOOYAH*


----------



## genezawis

Wait until tomorrow :gn :gn :gn


----------



## Footbag

Just a bit of scatter fire until the heavy artillery shows up!
:gn:gn:gn :BS


----------



## anderson0196

genezawis said:


> Wait until tomorrow :gn :gn :gn


:tpd:YIKES!:gn:gn:gn


----------



## JE3146

Poor adam..... :r


----------



## hardcz

Adam I'm sorry.... 

I bought you a case of El Monstruo's.


----------



## elderboy02

Ha ha ha. I sent mine on Monday, I guess I should have sent it on Tuesday b/c we are only a state away. Enjoy Adam!


----------



## TripleF

Get a good nights sleep is all I'm sayin'


----------



## clampdown

Kids today, no respect I tell ya. :tu


----------



## shvictor

Nice to see someone else getting their ass beat...:chk:chk


----------



## freakygar

Serves you right! Running all those group buys, doing all that work, being a nice guy. REMEMBER, NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED IN THE JUNGLE!

Looking forward to the rest of damage!


----------



## ryansallee

How is it Adam? Hahahahahahahahah... this is so funny. I'm like elderboy02 I don't live far from Adam; I live about a two hour drive from him.:ss


----------



## chippewastud79

ryansallee said:


> How is it Adam? Hahahahahahahahah... this is so funny. I'm like elderboy02 I don't live far from Adam; I live about a two hour drive from him.:ss


 Less than two. :gnKeep that in mind:hn


----------



## Twill413

Nice hit guys. I don't know what you were thinking though, the guy you hit is still a noob! :r


----------



## chippewastud79

Twill413 said:


> Nice hit guys. I don't know what you were thinking though, the guy you hit is still a noob! :r


 Now that might be the dirtiest of them all. I think my noobness is almost out of me. :tu


----------



## ryansallee

chippewastud79 said:


> Less than two. :gnKeep that in mind:hn


Umm... Please don't hurt me.:mn


----------



## BigVito

Congrats....


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Nice hit guys. I don't know what you were thinking though, the guy you hit is still a noob! :r


he is an excellent fisherman though


----------



## chippewastud79

BigVito said:


> he is an excellent fisherman though


 Wow, thats dirty too. I didn't ask for any of this. :hn


----------



## 14holestogie

You might want to bring the helmet out of moth-balls for the rest if the week. A picture of you poking at the packages on the porch with a stick in your helmet would be awesome.I think you've just seen a very small smattering of the carnage heading your way. :r


----------



## ja3480

Birgade smacking you around Adam I feel sosososo bad for you!!







You sure as hell deserve it Pal!!!! 
Great Job Russ and birgade!


----------



## chippewastud79

14holestogie said:


> You might want to bring the helmet out of moth-balls for the rest if the week. A picture of you poking at the packages on the porch with a stick in your helmet would be awesome.I think you've just seen a very small smattering of the carnage heading your way. :r


Luckily my mail is left in a bomb proof box before I get to it. My home will be safe, I make sure to detonate or deactivate all bombs before they enter my home :tu


----------



## shvictor

chippewastud79 said:


> Luckily my mail is left in a bomb proof box before I get to it. My home will be safe, I make sure to detonate or deactivate all bombs before they enter my home :tu


Your sig kinda seems ironic now doesn't it? :r:r:r


----------



## elderboy02

shvictor said:


> Your sig kinda seems ironic now doesn't it? :r:r:r


:r You are going to regret that sig line :fu

:r


----------



## chippewastud79

shvictor said:


> Your sig kinda seems ironic now doesn't it? :r:r:r





elderboy02 said:


> :rYou are going to regret that sig line :r


No, I am still a fan of Chris Kaman :tu


----------



## shvictor

chippewastud79 said:


> No, I am still a fan of Chris Kaman :tu


Hey we'll take care of the jokes, you take care of opening up boxes..


----------



## BigDilly

chippewastud79 said:


> No, I am still a fan of Chris Kaman :tu


I think this guy's *Shell Shocked*


----------



## Hexnut-cl

Tomorrow the next day and into the next....Almost a week long bombing. Pretty Sweet.


----------



## MCM

chippewastud79 said:


> Not sure how it happened, but these damn noobs got me. I guess somehow I deserved all this for the trash talk. But I am sure by the end it will be way more than I anticipated.
> 
> Thanks for considering me a worthy target, I know I don't deserve it, but I appreciate it. :tu
> 
> Here is the damage from day 1 & 2, a little premature bomb from IslandAK, elderboy02 and ryansallee.


Nice, flushed him out of the trees. Now here comes the madness. :gn


----------



## WarMace

It's good to see all the destruction finally happening. The anticipation was killing me. My bomb is gonna make you regret ever buying me a beer. That kind of generosity can not go unpunished. :ss


----------



## renton20-cl

WarMace said:


> It's good to see all the destruction finally happening. The anticipation was killing me. My bomb is gonna make you regret ever buying me a beer. That kind of generosity can not go unpunished. :ss


:r Just the kind of revenge that I have come to expect from the jungle. I think that your sale will not make nearly make enough room by the time we all get done with you.


----------



## islandak

Too bad it hit so early. I should have had more faith in the USPS (4000 miles is a long way to go in two days, though). I can hardly wait to see the rest of the damage. I hope you're ready C-Stud.


----------



## Bowmore

Such a great smell in the morning.


----------



## elderboy02

Bowmore said:


> Such a great smell in the morning.


I love the smell of napalm in the morning :tu


----------



## TripleF

BigVito said:


> he is an excellent fisherman though


HUH? No clue what that one means.........


----------



## TripleF

MCM said:


> Nice, flushed him out of the trees. Now here comes the madness. :gn


Spoken like a hunter!!! :gn


----------



## hardcz

I saw Adam curled into the fetal position last night in the far corner of chat, mumbling something about I'll get those newbs if it's the last thing I do.


----------



## elderboy02

Adam must not be as tough as we thought. He hasn't posted yet today. I bet he broke his hip hauling in all of his packages today. :r


----------



## benjamin

man, you are screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewed


----------



## ryansallee

Watch the pictures of the tons of cigars crushing floors in his home and his wrecked porch.


----------



## 14holestogie

Ding dong....

(Adam's postal carrier) 

"Here's today's packages, Mr Kieft. 

The semi? No, not my usual ride, but today just for you. 

That clacking sound? Oh, that's just my nads bouncing off the ground from hauling all these f**kin' packages up onto your porch. 

You're pissed and want revenge? Imagine how the f**k I feel. Keep an eye on the paper. Another fricken day like this and you may just see something on the news tomorrow. In that case, your delivery may be slightly delayed, say 10-20 years.

Have a nice day, knob."


----------



## elderboy02

14holestogie said:


> Ding dong....
> 
> (Adam's postal carrier)
> 
> "Here's today's packages, Mr Kieft.
> 
> The semi? No, not my usual ride, but today just for you.
> 
> That clacking sound? Oh, that's just my nads bouncing off the ground from hauling all these f**kin' packages up onto your porch.
> 
> You're pissed and want revenge? Imagine how the f**k I feel. Keep an eye on the paper. Another fricken day like this and you may just see something on the news tomorrow. In that case, your delivery may be slightly delayed, say 10-20 years.
> 
> Have a nice day, knob."


:r :r :r :r :r That is hillarious!


----------



## awsmith4

ahc4353 said:


> Serves you right! Running all those group buys, doing all that work, being a nice guy. REMEMBER, NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED IN THE JUNGLE!
> 
> Looking forward to the rest of damage!


:tpd:

Its great to see you get what you deserve, way to go guys:tu


----------



## Pipe&Cigar

Just getting our range, expect the Rain and Pain to come today... Good Luck!


----------



## chippewastud79

Well, looks like the end is near.........or is it. :hn

Got home today and expected to have some high explosives in my bomb proof mailbox. Problem was there are too many incendiary devices to fit. Luckily I had my bomb sniffing dog to check them out (who also left me a present on the linoleum by my bar, stupid dog).





































Maui said "They're good", so I promptly bring them to the deck to disarm all the explosives. Nineteen in all.

Here is what was left after my dismantling










And finally here is the damage:



















And a few accessories and a special coin from CoopnGA:










By name the Gorillas of today: 
CoopnGA - Henry 
Anderson0196 - Jim 
Big Dilly - sneaky devil with no return address
Renton 20 - Josh 
S0leful0ne - Aldrin 
Svictor - Steve 
Footbag - Adam 
Rizzle - Ritchie 
Genezawis - Eugene 
Tsolomon - Thomas 
14holestogie - Tim 
Dccraft - Doug 
Easyt - Tyras 
MCM - Mark 
Donovan - A tricky devil with no CS Screenname
BigLizard1 - David 
Pipe&Cigar - Ryan 
Hextnut - A dirty devil with no real name
Bowmore - Jeff

:gnThanks for 19 more addresses for target practice. Muahahahahaha.

*Again, thank you all so much. I know I don't deserve it but I appreciate it. :tu*


----------



## TripleF

WooooooooooooooHoooooooooooooooo :chk


Nice hit noobies!!!

Hopefully mions shows tomorrow long with the others.


----------



## elderboy02

Ha ha ha, we got you good fu--er! :r At least mine didn't make the list for todays packages since it arrived yesterday. Hopefully you forgot :chk


----------



## Biglizard1

I do see mine!!! No gorillas scare newbs! Enjoy them


----------



## chippewastud79

elderboy02 said:


> Ha ha ha, we got you good fu--er! :r At least mine didn't make the list for todays packages since it arrived yesterday. Hopefully you forgot :chk


 You were on the first day, and don't think I forgot. You, like Ryansallee, are well within drive-by range :tu


----------



## Dinosaur Jr

wow! impressive. Nice going guys.


----------



## SmokeyNL

Very nice, amazing hits so far guys, enjoy them Adam :tu


----------



## Stefan8708

jesus, i'd be pissed off if someone sent me that much haha, thats a "gotta buy another humi" style bomb


----------



## chippewastud79

Stefan8708 said:


> jesus, i'd be pissed off if someone sent me that much haha, thats a "gotta buy another humi" style bomb


 No need for another humi, just clearing out space in the one I have. :tu


----------



## Pipe&Cigar

LOL... So how many sticks to date?

Don't kill the messengers!:tu


----------



## chippewastud79

Pipe&Cigar said:


> LOL... So how many sticks to date?
> 
> Don't kill the messengers!:tu


About 20-25, if I had to guess


----------



## renton20-cl

chippewastud79 said:


> About 20-25, if I had to guess


I believe you mean 200-250 :ss

Enjoy them man, just remember not to disrespect the n00b brigade again :gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## jcarlton

Nice hit there Newbie Brigade:tu


----------



## ryansallee

chippewastud79 said:


> You were on the first day, and don't think I forgot. You, like Ryansallee, are well within drive-by range :tu


Did you say drive-by? Man... this one was destructive.:gn


----------



## rizzle

I see mine made it. Don't take it personally Adam, I hadn't blown up anything in Kentucky in a while. A man needs to stay up on his skills, you know.

:chk


----------



## Footbag

Enjoy the cigars and don't question the firepower of the Newbie Brigade!:gn:gn:gn


BTW I'd love to see a shot of the humi. I have a verona also.


----------



## WarMace

Hey, I don't see mine. Post Office says it landed on Tuesday. Better make sure your dog didn't smoke 'em.


----------



## tenbaseg

Great hit on a super BOTL. Nice job newbs.


----------



## ucubed

ahhaha chip...you got messed up....very very very very bad


----------



## 14holestogie

chippewastud79 said:


> Well, looks like the end is near.........or is it. :hn
> 
> I think it was Scarface who said it best:
> 
> *Oh, it ain't over. It ain't never gonna be over.*
> 
> :gn:gn:gn​Enjoy my brother. Rest up for tomorrow.​


----------



## s0leful0ne

perfect timing...i hope you enjoyed the pink letter...lol


----------



## rck70

:r:r:r

Happy Days are here again........

you deserve every bit of it you SumBitich......:r


----------



## freakygar

I must say I am impressed.

WOW


----------



## Pipe&Cigar

His Addy. is clearly posted in one of those photos if anyone is interested in any Future missions!


----------



## renton20-cl

Pipe&Cigar said:


> His Addy. is clearly posted in one of those photos if anyone is interested in any Future missions!


:r Way to kick a man when he is down 
:ss I love it!:ss


----------



## genezawis

Are you going to share your smokes with Maui? He looks like he's drooling around those sticks. :dr :dr :dr


----------



## chippewastud79

genezawis said:


> Are you going to share your smokes with Maui? SHE looks like he's drooling around those sticks. :dr :dr :dr


 She has to stay in shape, no smoking for her. :tu


----------



## Hexnut-cl

Freaking AWESOME! I'm proud to be a part of the Noob Brigade! Fun first of hopefully many more Bombs...Enjoy Adam. Those table legs look a little wobbly from the weight!


Brian B.
AKA
Hexnut
Issaquah, WA


----------



## massphatness

Nicely done boys & girls.


----------



## Don Fernando

it ain't over, the long range missile hasn't landed yet


----------



## hardcz

Things are far from over Adam


----------



## TripleF

The weaponry from Florida should be arriving today........as reinforcement of course!!!


----------



## MarkinCA

:r:r That is some _HEAVY HEAVY_ damage Adam. And just when you thought it was safe to come out of the water, there appears to be a second wave coming to NAIL the coffin shut:r:r:ss

Nice preliminary and main strike guys...more to come:tu


----------



## ryansallee

Hahahahaha, it just keeps piling on!


----------



## O-Danger

WOW nice carpet (or lenolium) bomb. That is some tremendous CS spirit... not like your cheerleaders or anything I'm just saying:tu


----------



## rsamos

" Your item was processed and left our MINNEAPOLIS, MN xxxxx facility on July 23, 2008."

Tick tock brudah - it ain't over yet.


----------



## chippewastud79

Wow, I think you noobs are getting soft. Luckily your fearful......I mean fearless leader kept his in with todays damage.

Here they are, a nice selection of sticks in there, and some new ones I have never heard of and an unbanded one from across the pond that has me wondering. 










And Jeff (warmace) sent me a kick-ass gift certificate to his shop after I had talked to him about getting some ink done :tu
Note the address and phone number if you need some ink/piercing work in the Cincinnati/Tri-State area, Jeff is a stand-up guy.










:gn5 more addy's to the hit list.:ss
And the gorillas of Day 4 by name: 
Cigarin-Martin - Martin 
Hardcz - Dan 
TJBlades - Todd 
Rck70 - Russ 
WarMace - Jeff

Thanks again guys, so very much appreciated:cb


----------



## hardcz

chippewastud79 said:


> :gn5 more addy's to the hit list.:ss
> And the gorillas of Day 4 by name:
> Cigarin-Martin - Martin
> Hardcz - Dan
> TJBlades - Todd
> Rck70 - Russ
> WarMace - Jeff
> 
> Thanks again guys, so very much appreciated:cb


Don't tell me CI put my address in the box.....


----------



## chippewastud79

hardcz said:


> Don't tell me CI put my address in the box.....


:chk:chkYup, sure did. Twice. Muahahahahahaha:chk:chk


----------



## hardcz

chippewastud79 said:


> :chk:chkYup, sure did. Twice. Muahahahahahaha:chk:chk


BAAAH..... Nothing is sacred, I said it was a gift....


----------



## WarMace

It's so satisfying to see the aftermath of a well-deserved hit. Let the carnage continue.

Thanks for the plug, Adam. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## Cigarin-Martin

hee hee! glad they arrived safe n sound! :tu


----------



## TripleF

Mine is stuck on the Cincinnati Post Office for inspection. :ss


----------



## CBI_2

Awesome stuff! The brigade does serious work. :tu:tu:tu


----------



## Bowmore

chippewastud79 said:


> Wow, I think you noobs are getting soft. Luckily your fearful......I mean fearless leader kept his in with todays damage.
> 
> Here they are, a nice selection of sticks in there, and some new ones I have never heard of and an unbanded one from across the pond that has me wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Jeff (warmace) sent me a kick-ass gift certificate to his shop after I had talked to him about getting some ink done :tu
> Note the address and phone number if you need some ink/piercing work in the Cincinnati/Tri-State area, Jeff is a stand-up guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gn5 more addy's to the hit list.:ss
> And the gorillas of Day 4 by name:
> Cigarin-Martin - Martin
> Hardcz - Dan
> TJBlades - Todd
> Rck70 - Russ
> WarMace - Jeff
> 
> Thanks again guys, so very much appreciated:cb


Wow! Great stuff there.

Man, that mug of beer sure looks tasty.:dr What is it?


----------



## chippewastud79

Bowmore said:


> Wow! Great stuff there.
> 
> Man, that mug of beer sure looks tasty.:dr What is it?


Its the coolest citronella candle I could ever find :tu


----------



## chippewastud79

WarMace said:


> It's so satisfying to see the aftermath of a well-deserved hit. Let the carnage continue.
> 
> Thanks for the plug, Adam. Hope to see you soon.


I thought it was a little shameless, but seriously, SKINCRAFT Cincinnati, OH look 'em up and get some good work :tu


----------



## tjblades

Hope you enjoy! :tu


----------



## elderboy02

chippewastud79 said:


> I thought it was a little shameless, but seriously, SKINCRAFT Cincinnati, OH look 'em up and get some good work :tu


If I weren't afraid of needles, I would get a tattoo. What are you thinking about getting done chippewa?


----------



## Don Fernando

elderboy02 said:


> If I weren't afraid of needles, I would get a tattoo. What are you thinking about getting done chippewa?


man up Elderboy, I am afraid of needles, yet I still have a tattoo and thinking about a second one.


----------



## WarMace

Don Fernando said:


> man up Elderboy, I am afraid of needles, yet I still have a tattoo and thinking about a second one.


Damn straight. You can't be afraid all your life.

PM me your address, Elderboy, and we'll see if you bleed purple. (Insert sound of gauntlet dropping.)


----------



## chippewastud79

Wow, only one on Friday? What happened to you noobs?:hn

Thanks to rsamos - Randy, for the only bomb yesterday :tu










Thanks again to all you noobs. Greatly appreciated :tu


----------



## pro2625

Launch....My missle is inbound








http://aftermathnews.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/trident_missile_launch.jpg


----------



## rsamos

I can't believe only one showed up yesterday. Well trust me - it would have been much more impressive had it been there at the same time as that massive strike earlier in the week.

Hope you enjoy something in there. :ss


----------



## chippewastud79

Looks like the noob bombing run has slowed to a fizzle. 
Just one package on Day 6, but it is from someone far from your tomfoolery of noobery.

FishforFree decided to jump in with this Noob crew and swung for the fences. Thanks again Scott, although I know I cannot bump your RG for like 298 more days.










Thanks again to every one involved. :tu


----------



## chippewastud79

Wow, you guys got soft. 
*Day 1* - 1
*Day 2* - 2
*Day 3* - 19 
*Day 4* - 5 
*Day 5 *- 1
*Day 6* - 1
*Day 7 - 0?* 

What happened to you noobs? Your leader leaves in fear and you fall to crap?:hn



I realize it is Sunday


----------



## hardcz

Mail isn't delivered on Sunday Adam, i think you should seek medical attention as quickly as possible, all these bombs probably gave you multiple concussions.

I know you realize it's Sunday...but still...


----------



## outlawhendrix

I have never seen anything like this. I dont even know what to say.....


----------



## massphatness

chippewastud79 said:


> FishforFree decided to jump in with this Noob crew and swung for the fences. Thanks again Scott, although I know I cannot bump your RG for like 298 more days.


3F just a big cuddly noob at heart.

And he likes the RS 12's ...


----------



## Don Fernando

Parcel sent to country of destination 22-07-2008 United States 
Parcel received in country of destination 25-07-2008 United States 
Parcel being inspected by customs in country of destination 25-07-2008 United States 
Parcel released by customs in country of destination 25-07-2008 United States 
Parcel available at post office in country of destination 28-07-2008 United States 
Parcel out for delivery 28-07-2008 United States

http://www.tntpostpakketservice.nl/...spx?lang=en&tt-barcode=CC892734506NL&type=int

Guess you will get another package today Adam :ss


----------



## chippewastud79

I know there was a little concern that I may have been knocked unconcious by some extreme blast. But it turns out I was just not getting anything.

Two more from Joetownhound - Dennis and Tom (who has no CS name I guess).

Thanks again so much guys :tu


----------



## chippewastud79

Apparently you guys think I need a little bandage for my wounds so thanks to Don Fernando today :tu

Thanks Don and the rest of you noobs


----------



## mugen910

haha that's great Ferdinand!!


----------



## pro2625

Sorry for not putting my cs name on there but Im tom....


----------



## Don Fernando

chippewastud79 said:


> Apparently you guys think I need a little bandage for my wounds so thanks to Don Fernando today :tu


Wikipedia mentioned you are on the injury list, so I thought you could some bandages and icepacks


----------



## chippewastud79

Its OVER, its OVER, its all OVER. 
Thanks to all you noobs for choosing me as a target, but I am glad that this is finally over. Now time to collect my thoughts, lick my wounds, and assess the damage. :tu

*Thanks again to all of you, not expected or deserved, but appreciated *


----------

